# how many times should the dog pee?



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 38lb mut (collie / black lab / german Shepperd mix). It's about 11 months old. I've had it for 1 week, and I'm still learning about dogs.

How many times should he pee? Right now, we're taking it out 3 times a day (7AM, 6PM, 9PM). Should he get out more often? Should the 9PM outing be 10PM? He usually stays in the kennel when we're at work and sleeping for the night.

The reason I'm asking is that during two instances, we were dilly dallying around after letting him out of his kennel, and he pee in the house (once coming home from work, once in the monring). We were under the impression that he should go out after he eats. He hasn't poo in the house, only pee, and it seems it was because he really had to go.

Does it matter if he goes out to do his business before he eats? He consistently poo's after he eats (usually poos at the 7AM and 9PM outtings after eating). Maybe we have to let him out before and after he eats: for example, in the morning, let him out to pee, feed him, let him out again to poo. And in the evening, let him out at 6PM to pee, then after feeding at 8PM, he'll poop on the 9PM outing?

Maybe we should just be more diligent about letting him outside right away after he's out of the kennel?


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

My suggestion is to take your dog out before and after feeding... also my person feeling is that your feeding too late I have always found it's better to feed earlier my standard poodle pup ( 5 months old 31lbs ) is fed around 5-6pm his last meal of the night.That gives him enough time to digest everything before bedtime.Our puppy is fed 3 times a day. 

Also as soon as he leaves the crate he should be taken outside this re-enforces that you want him to go outside ...I would also start taking your dog out more often since this is a new house, family ect and new things can throw a dog off till they get in the routine. Take a walk with your dog so they get a good amount of exercise out and mental stimuli.

What food are you feeding ? Poor quality or low quality food can make for more dog poo


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks.

We feed "IAMs iSmart Puppy Large Breed PROActive Health". The first two ingredients are chicken, then chicken meal. It's $36 at Petsmart for 40lb bag, so about $1/lb.


----------



## hilaryaustin (Feb 17, 2011)

for my two kids I adjusted my sliding fence door so that they can just go outside and pee. Since they have the will when to pee and when not to pee. I trained them since I would leave a drinking water on there eating basin and normally they drink whenever they can. And after such time they will pee from time to time due to constant drinking of water.


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, just saw the sticky thread about potty training. Will read more before posting from now on, thanks.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Feel free to post when you have problems. However, you are right... lots of times, we suppose that you have read the stickies, and understand suggestions...


A ~1 yr old dog should have bladder control, but may not fully understand the 'rules' of housetraining. When he understands, then 3 or so times a day can suffice. As you are showing him the ropes, recognize that when he needs to pee, he will usually pee within about 30 seconds of going outside. Poop will take longer, but that looks under control right now.

As suggested above: Once when he wakes up, once before you leave for work, once around lunch time, once when you return from work, once around supper time, and once before bedtime ... about 6 times during training. 

After you understand when he signals that he needs to go outside, and after he has gotten used to this schedule.... and you see that he doesn't need to go out as many times, then you might take him out once before going off to work, once when you come home, and once before bed. He may not need to go immediately upon waking (or he might, depending on the dog) and he may not need to go out at lunch, if you return from work after about 8 hours.... Mileage can vary...


----------

